# Slow Internet speed when connected using Ethernet cable



## shivamdhar532 (Oct 18, 2016)

I am getting slow internet speed when connected using a Ethernet cable but getting faster internet speed when connected through wifi .How is that possible(I am supposed to get a faster internet speed through a wired connection as compared to wireless)?? 

Sent from my Micromax A106 using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 18, 2016)

Speed should be same for both. Did you try updating/changing the drivers for the LAN ?


----------



## shivamdhar532 (Oct 18, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Speed should be same for both. Did you try updating/changing the drivers for the LAN ?


Yess i have updated my lan drivers and upgraded my router's firmware version too. But still the same issue. 

Sent from my Micromax A106 using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 18, 2016)

shivamdhar532 said:


> Yess i have updated my lan drivers and upgraded my router's firmware version too. But still the same issue.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A106 using Tapatalk



Have you used your LAN port in the past ? If yes, was the issue there ?


----------



## shivamdhar532 (Oct 18, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Have you used your LAN port in the past ? If yes, was the issue there ?


Yaa i have been using it in past.... It been 1 year and i didn't faced any issue. 

Sent from my Micromax A106 using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 18, 2016)

shivamdhar532 said:


> Yaa i have been using it in past.... It been 1 year and i didn't faced any issue.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A106 using Tapatalk



Seems like hardware malfunction then.


----------



## shivamdhar532 (Oct 18, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Seems like hardware malfunction then.


No i don't think so if it would have been a hardware malfunction then internet would have been stopped working too!!! 

Sent from my Micromax A106 using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 18, 2016)

Not necessarily.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey  @dashing.sujay &  @whitestar_999, Friends,do you have anything to say about:--->

 just now my Speed Test Results :--->

*www.speedtest.net/result/5724803265.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 18, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Hey  @dashing.sujay &  @whitestar_999, Friends,do you have anything to say about:--->
> 
> just now my Speed Test Results :--->
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/5724803265.png



I can only say speed is slow. btw don't hijack the thread.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 18, 2016)

May be try changing  LAN cable  or try on another device .


----------



## shivamdhar532 (Oct 18, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> May be try changing  LAN cable  or try on another device .


I have already tried changing my cable and port. Also i have tried updating my lan drivers. 


Sent from my Micromax A106 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I can only say speed is slow. btw don't hijack the thread.


Sorry for the re-presentation(thread Hijacking).
I mean could you mention about the *SNR *and *Line Attenuation* from the image I posted of my Netgear D1500 ADSL2+ modem/router?
My Telephone wire was *replaced fully *on July this year(brand new wire).
The Netgear D1500 ADSL2+ Modem/Router is functioning fully O.K.

Any remedies???


----------



## chris (Oct 23, 2016)

How did you tested speed ? LAN cards have multiple mods, like half/full duplex, this can affect LAN speed, not internet speed.


----------



## parteekv (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Shivam, There might be some issue in your LAN cable or in the port in which you are connecting your LAN cable. Because i also had the same issue and my system was under warranty and now it works very well.


----------

